# RID Receivers



## Ran94 (May 14, 2004)

Any truth to the rumour that DTV are now only subscribing receivers with RID? 

If so, where does it leave people who have the non RID receivers? 

Btw, what are the non RID receivers?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I thought that rumor had been disproved.

The non-RID receivers are any Series 1, plus the HDVR2 and Philips DSR7000. I think all the rest are RID.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 23, 2006)

stevel said:


> I thought that rumor had been disproved.
> 
> The non-RID receivers are any Series 1, plus the HDVR2 and Philips DSR7000. I think all the rest are RID.


Would you or anyone care to explain what RID is? x identification?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

RCA DVR39 TiVos are non-RID as well.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

The RID numbers identify each receiver individually. That way if you switch access cards between receivers, Directv will have to reauthorize the unit each time by updated and re-pairing the card to the new RID (Receiver ID) number. It's a simpler way to track receivers as well as prevent theft of service.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

RID means Receiver Identification Number. It is a 12 digit number that helps DTV track Receivers. This number is Paired in their system with the Access Card Number and activated together. The RID has created a different problem, when activating a new card with a non-RID receiver the system won't allow it. Why? Glad you asked! The recent change to leased equipment will not allow non-RID receivers to be activated. But wait! Don't Fret! All that has to be done is change the new card to owned and eveything is fine. Its pretty easy since under the leasing program no non-RID receivers have been sold so talk with the Access Card Dept. and they will change it over to owned and activate it. More than you asked but I was on a roll. Sorry.

ddrumer


----------



## tjperez (Jan 14, 2002)

I successfully transferred a card from a new D10-300 crap to an older RCA DTV+ non-RID receiver. The RCA was an old one I got at a garage sale. When I called CSR, they insisted on the RID of the receiver. I explained that the receiver had been activated and working before with just the S/N on the back of the unit. The CSR did not know how to get past the RID prompt on her screen (I guess). Anyway, after talking to 2 other CSRs, I convince them to just try it. To their astonishment, it worked; I was getting everything but locals which is on the 119 satellite. I guess they had to "hit" it twice to get the 119 feed up and now we have full service with a GOOD receiver.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

I just activated a Sony T60 for my Aunt, on her account. It was one I retired months ago. No problems.


----------



## tjperez (Jan 14, 2002)

Hehe, I just successfully transferred a card from a D10 to an old RCA non-RID simply by dialing CS and hitting '721'. It sent a re-auth down and the old receiver came back. I wonder how often I can do that?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

tjperez said:


> Hehe, I just successfully transferred a card from a D10 to an old RCA non-RID simply by dialing CS and hitting '721'. It sent a re-auth down and the old receiver came back. I wonder how often I can do that?


As often as you wish, though be forwarned that doing it too many times would be bad (as such a thing could be flagged in the logs, if such checking were to occur). Also, note that this works only if the subscriber already has the DVR tier on their account (I believe) and with a non-RID unit (as per the thread).


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Sorry to surface such an old thread, but I was wondering if the statements in the original post are still false? The only reason why I ask is because of my other thread at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=379117.

Basically, once DirecTV is activated for my parents (new activation and new service for them), they'll be getting rid of the useless and unneeded single tuner receiver and switching over to a Hughes HDVR2 (which is non-RID) I got from a former co-worker.

The thread "Confirmed from DirecTV: non-RID Tivos not supported with new card!" at DDB forums (sorry can't post the name and URL here w/o it getting ****'ed out) claimed that new access cards (which my parents will have to get) won't work w/non-RID receivers.... but it seems that rumor is false.


----------

